# Why won't he settle on a night?



## Pen_name (20 May 2013)

Having real problems with my little terrier. He sleeps in the kitchen with two other dogs. Been like that ever since he was a pup. He's generally good and happy to be on his own.

He goes through phases of not settling on a night- howling, barking, scratching at the door. One night he can be fine, and the next crying/scratching.

He's been checked by the vet who says he's physically fine and recommended ear plugs (for me!!).

Dog is walked for a good hour a day and has free access to a large garden. I don't think it's through a lack of exercise. I don't think there's anything in the kitchen that is upsetting him. He sleeps just fine in the living room, but can't stay in there overnight because he started to pee on the couch. He can't sleep in the bedroom with me because my partner is asthmatic.

Ideas anyone? I hate hearing him crying/scratching. I feel like I'm letting him down by not knowing how to solve this.


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 May 2013)

You say he has had accidents on the couch so is it possible he cries because he does need to go it. If this is not applicable perhaps black out blinds for the kitchen so it is totally dark and hopefully it wont be a problem.


----------



## CAYLA (21 May 2013)

DG has a point, the settee will soak the pee in, (signs of a clean dog) who generally won't pass on a hard surface where hey ca walk off withou drippage or havn to skirt around the pased motions (which maybe your kitchen is hard surface)?
When the vet checkd him, did it include a urine sample? do they eat dry food, drink more than usual, maybe a measured amount of water for night and last meal no later than 5pm, black out blind to stop disturbances when breakin light, radio on low and failing that maybe introduce a crate as he may just feel unsettled with all the space.


----------



## Pen_name (21 May 2013)

Yep, vet check included a pee sample. (And don't even ask how long it took to get that!!) Everything came back clear. 

I don't think he's crying because he needs to toilet- 99% of the times I let him out he just ambles about sniffing things and then comes back in. I think the peeing in the front room is more like scent marking. (Though he is neutered!)

They get fed at about 4pm, usually wet food. The kitchen has carpet tiles and they have comfy beds. There's already black out blinds- I've tried him with them open, partly closed and closed. Nothing seems to make a difference. I also tried a nightlight to see if that would help. He still cries. It's almost like he's scared to be in there. Nothing bad has ever happened to him so I'm really at a loss. Plus, he'll sleep all night if he's allowed in the front room.


----------



## Pen_name (21 May 2013)

He's crying now. He's been out, has water, has company, kitchen is a nice temp, it's dark... basically, he's wanting for nothing.

Am I a bad owner for just letting him cry?


----------



## mulledwhine (22 May 2013)

Are the other dogs bullying him ? Is he close to you?

How old and how long have you had him, try a crate if you don't already, if you don't, make it the best place ever 

You say he is crying now , wait till he is quiet for a coupe of seconds, you will start to hear a pattern if you calm down, stand outside the door, when his is silent , let him out, say a firm but fair, ' good boy', you might be at it all night, but it will  wok trust me , I have a hole in my door that an ' anxiety  dog'left me, six months on, he turned out to be the best dog I have ever known


----------



## mulledwhine (22 May 2013)

Sorry , I m speed reading tonight so you answered my questions , he is either attached to you or bored, buy a kong, fill it with cream cheese ( or his fab treat) and freeze, if he is treat orientated he will be to bothered by that to worry about you 

Other wise I stand by my anxiety answer


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 May 2013)

It did cross my mind about the other dogs, do they all have their own beds? do they bed hop and he gets booted out and thats when he cries.

You are not a bad owner for letting him cry, he is fed,watered and dosnt need to go out its just his way of getting attention.

Do you have a bedtime routine, mine go out at 11 oclock and when I go to bed they are given a bedtime biscuit and a pat on the head and told to keep the burglars out.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 May 2013)

Have you tried Adaptil or DAP as it was called for several years (I don't know/remember why they changed the name)? 

If not, I recommend trying it, you can get it in the form of a diffuser http://www.petsathome.com/shop/adaptil-dog-appeasing-pheromone-diffuser-by-ceva-23153 or as a spray http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/doghealthfaqs/gr/dap-spray.htm . It is not a cure, but it usually helps to tone down the unwanted behaviour.


----------



## 5bs (22 May 2013)

My bitch has started peeing the bed, she had half her bladder removed as a pup, and the vets did say this could happen. She doesn't have an infection, so I put her to bed with dog nappies on, and they work great, could you do this and allow him to sleep on the sofa. My dog just doesn't wake up, she is fine during the day so long as not left for to long.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 May 2013)

If he sleeps in the front room, could you crate him in there overnight? I think 4pm for a last feed is very early, does he not have anything til morning? Could be he's hungry?


----------



## Teaselmeg (22 May 2013)

It is possible that you have foxes/badgers/cats visiting your garden overnight ? It could be he hears them and wants to investigate. It might explain why it is intermittent. Maybe leave a radio on low and see if that blocks out any overnight outside noise.


----------



## gunnergundog (22 May 2013)

You could also add hedgehogs to the above list from Teaselmeg! The snuffling really seems to set some dogs off.


----------



## RubysGold (22 May 2013)

If he happily settles in the living room, I would be tempted to let him sleep in the living room but in a crate so he doesn't pee on the sofa.


----------



## Pen_name (22 May 2013)

Thank you all. 

He is close to me, but not overly so, I don't think. On walks he'll quite happily leave me and he doesn't behave like this during the day when I'm out. (Thin walls- I'd be getting moaned at from next door!)

I don't think the other dogs are bullying him- they all snuggle up together during the day. 

I've been looking at the DAP things. Wasn't sure if they'd help or not. When this says Expiry: 29th July 2013, what does that mean?

He gets wet food between 4-5pm, but there is always dry food down. 

He won't wear a dog coat so I doubt he'd wear nappies. 

I'd be quite happy to let him sleep in the living room in a crate, but my partner isn't keen on the idea. 

Do you think something could have scared him while he's been out there, and now he's expecting it to happen again?

I'm going to try a radio on low tonight. Sorry if I've missed anyone out, and thank you all very much for the help.


----------



## s4sugar (22 May 2013)

Take up the dry food and only put it down for mealtimes.

If you have dry food down 24/7 you also have water available 24/7 too so it isn't surprising he wakes in the night.


----------

